# Uber deactivated me without warning for having high trip cancellation



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

I was getting ready to spend another whole day doing Uber in LA when I opened my phone to see this message

"At Uber, it is common practice to examine the trip histories of partners whose driving patterns have resulted in serious complaints from riders. In very rare cases, if certain conduct is believed to be willful and results in a severe inconvenience to riders, partners can be denied access to the Uber platform.

After a thorough examination of your trip history, we have discovered a significantly high rate of trip cancellations over a course of multiple weeks that undermines the reliability riders expect of the Uber platform. We have notified you of this situation via email and SMS on multiple separate occasions, but there has been no change.

We take these cancellations seriously as it degrades overall rider and partner experience and may contribute to rider perceptions that negatively affect all driver-partners. We also believe strongly that a rider's location or final destination should not serve as a deterrent to a safe, reliable ride.

As such, we have made the decision to discontinue our partnership. If you have any questions or believe there may have been an error, please respond to this email. We wish you the best in your future endeavors.

Uber







"

Yes they did notify me in the past, but I often work in the evening and I will consistently get pings that are over a 30 min drive away so I obviously choose to cancel those. I also happen to arrive to pick up riders at bars and may times they do not show or answer their phone, so I do what the customer service told me to do. Wait 5 minutes and if they do not show up cancel and choose "the rider no show option" I have been doing that, but obviously Uber is punishing me for driving to an absent rider. Not cool

Anyway I am really bummed because I was doing this full time and now I am not sure how I am going to pay my rent.

Thanks Uber


----------



## Peanutdriver (Feb 12, 2016)

Lyft... There are others... Check it out..


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

Peanutdriver said:


> Lyft... There are others... Check it out..


Oh yeah and I did apply for Lyft, apparently my driving record is not clean enough. I have been driving Uber over a year and have a 4.87 driver rating with several great reviews. And they have done 3 driving checks on me that I passed. Sad they don't consider all the positives

Lyft however must have stricter standards. I think you can't have any record at all

I have a couple speeding tickets from years ago before I ever thought about being a driver. Oh well I guess delivering Pizza it is


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

They use legit rider-no-shows against you. I am waiting for my gift of deactivation..

UBER has their head so far up their A$$ and they still can't see the $hit storm they are causing


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> They use legit rider-no-shows against you. I am waiting for my gift of deactivation..
> 
> UBER has their head so far up their A$$ and they still can't see the $hit storm they are causing


I agree! 100%

The fact that they punish drivers for passengers not showing up is absolutely unacceptable.

I was making pretty good money with Uber though which makes it such a catch 22. I was consistently making over $25 an hour with Uber. Sure I put a ton of miles on my car, but the money has been good for taking care of things now. And now I am left scratching my head, I was hoping to put another 10 hours driving in today and Now I am looking for things to sell on craigslist around my house to make rent

This is how they treat a top rated driver with over 1000 completed trips and 660 5 star reviews ?!

Unbelievable


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

Freshuberboyla said:


> I agree! 100%
> 
> The fact that they punish drivers for passengers not showing up is absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> ...


You are worth nothing to Uber and are easily replaced. Exhibit A is yourself. I have a 4.96 rating and I cancel more than you. I wouldn't be surprised if I get deactivated soon. I know I am worth nothing to Uber, I'm just using the surge to make money. When they have had enough of me only taking 2.6x+ surges, I will be gone too.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Okay, asked in another thread but never got a response, any idea what your approximate cancellation rate was?


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Okay, asked in another thread but never got a response, any idea what your approximate cancellation rate was?


There's no cutoff for cancellation rate; it's completely random. Uber will never disclose this info to you.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

They probably look for patterns, if you mix it up, you might get away for a while, or if that's how you've been forever, you're probably on a list somewhere... I cancel about 10% consistently but never 30-40 % week over week like some ppl on here, if I did all of a sudden in sure they'd deactivate me... I got let go from lyft over 37% cancels one time out of 250+ rides just one week lol so you never know with these Uber lyft idiots,


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Freshuberboyla said:


> Oh yeah and I did apply for Lyft, apparently my driving record is not clean enough. I have been driving Uber over a year and have a 4.87 driver rating with several great reviews. And they have done 3 driving checks on me that I passed. Sad they don't consider all the positives
> 
> Lyft however must have stricter standards. I think you can't have any record at all
> 
> I have a couple speeding tickets from years ago before I ever thought about being a driver. Oh well I guess delivering Pizza it is


Its a mistake to rely on UBER for anything, as you can be deactivated at anytime, for almost anything. Even making a "Disparaging" statement against the company or officials under the partnership agreement is grounds for severance. As I understand it, any accident however minor, results in immediate deactivation. In theory, you can request reinstatement, but I have never heard of anyone being reinstated. You drive, day in, day out the way you have been, an accident is not a question of if, but only a question of when. Sooner or later the odds will catch up with you. You can be safest driver on the road, that will not stop some idiot from plowing into you.

Fortunately, this will soon change, at least for California drivers, once the lawsuit is settled.


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 17, 2015)

What was there response to the email you sent them back??? I got the same email I plan on going to the Westwood office and asking if they can reactivate me


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Freshuberboyla said:


> I was getting ready to spend another whole day doing Uber in LA when I opened my phone to see this message
> 
> "At Uber, it is common practice to examine the trip histories of partners whose driving patterns have resulted in serious complaints from riders. In very rare cases, if certain conduct is believed to be willful and results in a severe inconvenience to riders, partners can be denied access to the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


This doesn't seem right, did you accept a lot of trips and then cancel? As in cancel do not charge rider? If you honestly did not, email partner support or go to t b e nearest office.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> (snip)
> *
> As I understand it, any accident however minor, results in immediate deactivation. In theory, you can request reinstatement, but I have never heard of anyone being reinstated. *You drive, day in, day out the way you have been, an accident is not a question of if, but only a question of when. Sooner or later the odds will catch up with you. You can be safest driver on the road, that will not stop some idiot from plowing into you.
> 
> Fortunately, this will soon change, at least for California drivers, once the lawsuit is settled.


FWIW, in my case the bolded is inaccurate. I had a minor accident, and I was never deactivated.


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> This doesn't seem right, did you accept a lot of trips and then cancel? As in cancel do not charge rider? If you honestly did not, email partner support or go to t b e nearest office.


I did a lot of rides period. Put over 30k miles on my car for Uber. I would cancel no show a lot of rides due to the person not showing up or answering, which Uber hold against you apparently, if a rider is a no show.... I also would cancel rides where the pick up was more than 15 miles from me. I would ask the customer to cancel, but often times they never answer or don't respond or cancel the ride so if I want to keep working, it's in my hands... what a smart idea being ruined by robots


----------



## fubermanpaxsucksnotips69 (Feb 5, 2016)

one simple text

sorry by App is frozen look for another driver thanks


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

Just accept the pings and start driving in opposite direction. Or text pax that you have to fill up & check all fluids first, or check out a soft tire, or waiting on your last rider who left their phone in your car, or still on a call that was supposed to be one way, or ect...... Let them cancel, no reflection on you. I tried it the other night & works like a charm. That was after I got 3 10 minute time outs for me canceling. I'm sure I'm on the hit list but if it's not a surge and over 10 minutes away, it's not for me..


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Freshuberboyla said:


> Yes they did notify me in the past


The title says, "Uber deactivated me without warning..."
And then later you said, "Yes they did notify me in the past, but I..."
So your title may be a little disingenuous.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Freshuberboyla said:


> Anyway I am really bummed because I was doing this full time and now I am not sure how I am going to pay my rent.


And yet you didn't know that playing the cancel game will get you deactivated? And you are just now a new member here? This seems to be a recurring theme.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm actually pretty sure they will "reactivate" you upon request - they simply need more wheels on the road.
And if not be honest and be happy that you now no longer ruin your car for the pennies they throw at you while they keep the real cash for themselves.

I meanwhile keep receiving those warnings as well and my timeout was just raised from 4minutes to 30minutes.
I still do not care because my car is almost ruined after 26months of driving and I'm now at 165.000 instead of maybe 90.000 the most after 2 years of ubering. (I bought it used at 58.000mls)

I find it funny when some driver here wrote he would make $26 an hour well first of all I believe that's before expenses
so in best case he makes $13 after everything was deducted properly.

My average is still below $10 after all expenses, so I still believe him to gross $26 /hr including Uberfees.
*
No matter what Uber writes me maybe, if a ping is to far away I'm not going to pick up.*

Dear Uber the base fare we had was to cover the "drive to pin" distance.
Thank you for replacing the base with your dirty SRF Lie!
Did they actually pay back the SRF to the pax ($25.7 millions.. lol hurts right?)


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Abraxas79 said:


> Its a mistake to rely on UBER for anything, as you can be deactivated at anytime, for almost anything. Even making a "Disparaging" statement against the company or officials under the partnership agreement is grounds for severance. As I understand it, any accident however minor, results in immediate deactivation. In theory, you can request reinstatement, but I have never heard of anyone being reinstated. You drive, day in, day out the way you have been, an accident is not a question of if, but only a question of when. Sooner or later the odds will catch up with you. You can be safest driver on the road, that will not stop some idiot from plowing into you.
> 
> Fortunately, this will soon change, at least for California drivers, once the lawsuit is settled.


Temporary deactivation is standard after an accident until hey can verify (usually with photos) that your vehicle is safe to drive. I've known drivers deactivated for cancellations but a trip to the office gets them reactivated. However, they are told it can only be overridden once.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> Temporary deactivation is standard after an accident until hey can verify (usually with photos) that your vehicle is safe to drive. I've known drivers deactivated for cancellations but a trip to the office gets them reactivated. However, they are told it can only be overridden once.


That is incorrect . I was reactivated twice after visits to the uber offices. It had to do with a high cancellation rate. Got a female manager both times and I lied through my teeth.


----------



## Stlman (Feb 17, 2016)

They sent me a at risk of deactivation because I was cancelling to many pool rides but my acceptance rate is 100%. So I sent them a email saying I thought we are contractors not employees, then they sent me a email saying how great pool is you stay busy here in Chicago Monday - Friday its 50% off and the pool button on pax app is default to pool with cheaper price which means you earn 50% less because just about every singly ride is on pool. So I emailed them saying I guess they are not valuing me as a partner and after 7,209 rides and a star rating of 4.91 and 16 months of work I quit uber last week and only worked on lyft. I drove less miles made the same money and instead of getting surge price which nowadays is hard I made 98 in tips in 41 hours of app work and netted 876 in trips which was 102 trips. Lyft business is there in Chicago you just have to be patient.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

ninja warrior said:


> That is incorrect . I was reactivated twice after visits to the uber offices. It had to do with a high cancellation rate. Got a female manager both times and I lied through my teeth.


Good to know - hard to tell when they're telling the truth or using scare tactics.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Freshuberboyla said:


> 4.87 driver rating





Freshuberboyla said:


> over 1000 completed trips and 660 5 star reviews ?!


You need more than 660 5* ratings on over 1000 trips to get 4.87 average. Just saying.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Stygge said:


> You need more than 660 5* ratings on over 1000 trips to get 4.87 average. Just saying.


Not all trips are rated. Freshuberboyla said 1000 _completed_ trips.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> Not all trips are rated. Freshuberboyla said 1000 _completed_ trips.


Good point. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

I pretty much take all rides. 

My theory is I'm here to drive.

I write down my mileage from the time I get the ping, because now I'm on the clock, using my vehicle to get to the pickup destination. Therefore I may not get paid by the rider or uber while enroute, but I will by tax deductions.

Many times if I accept something far, they will end up canceling, then it don't affect you.

Email them and reply I'm still interested to continue the partnership, as u have an above average rating.

Or go to the local office.

There's options.


----------



## Stlman (Feb 17, 2016)

You are missing the point hhtj you are working harder to make same money and you are driving more miles for less pay because of the way the customer app is set for the pax majority are using pool which means that's what you are getting and its 50% offer that means you for the most part if you work 8-9 or more hours you will make less and surge is far and none and when you do get in it its gone!
I've worke since October 2014 full time 45-50 hrs a week my money is down with uber since pool was introduced and since surge changed. I am not deactivated but I'm only going to work lyft because last week was good and proves if you have patience you will make good money. 
41 hrs $899 and 73 in tips on 102 trips Wednesday-Sunday at night


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

Stlman said:


> You are missing the point hhtj you are working harder to make same money and you are driving more miles for less pay because of the way the customer app is set for the pax majority are using pool which means that's what you are getting and its 50% offer that means you for the most part if you work 8-9 or more hours you will make less and surge is far and none and when you do get in it its gone!
> I've worke since October 2014 full time 45-50 hrs a week my money is down with uber since pool was introduced and since surge changed. I am not deactivated but I'm only going to work lyft because last week was good and proves if you have patience you will make good money.
> 41 hrs $899 and 73 in tips on 102 trips Wednesday-Sunday at night


i only work 6-14 hours a week, 2 or 3 days a week
i average 16 to 29 a hour
lowest 11 a hour
and i dont indulge into the city. but i've wanted to during bulls games, havent had the chance to yet. ive had runs from the burbs to the city and if i end up in the city i sign on xl. and it worked i gotta downtown to west burbs and went home after that, for over $45 in that one hour.
i also dont drive daytime i hate traffic. nights and overnights. its quiet, yet sometimes hate drunks but they have been fine so far no drama.

and looking at my last week i only had 1 pool.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Freshuberboyla said:


> I was getting ready to spend another whole day doing Uber in LA when I opened my phone to see this message
> 
> "At Uber, it is common practice to examine the trip histories of partners whose driving patterns have resulted in serious complaints from riders. In very rare cases, if certain conduct is believed to be willful and results in a severe inconvenience to riders, partners can be denied access to the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


I have a lot of friends quitting uber because it sucks


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> Good to know - hard to tell when they're telling the truth or using scare tactics.


They were telling the truth, I had a high cancellation rate. I was the one lying to them as to why that was the case.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ninja warrior said:


> They were telling the truth, I had a high cancellation rate. I was the one lying to them as to why that was the case.


What was your lie?


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What was your lie?


I sat in the waiting room and concocted a lie by listening to other drivers complain about the app and its bugginess. They ate it up, the whole improv routine.


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

Stygge said:


> You need more than 660 5* ratings on over 1000 trips to get 4.87 average. Just saying.


I was a 4.87 and had since moved down .02. Anyway, I was guestimating, Here is a screen shot that shows the actual numbers I had from over a month and a half ago. I did quite a few rides the weeks after so I am guessing I am over 1000 by now... The forum wont let me upload jpg pics here for some reason so here is the link ... Oh i can't post links either welp....


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok now it works!


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

HHTJ said:


> I pretty much take all rides.
> 
> My theory is I'm here to drive.
> 
> ...


Would you really take a ride that is an 30 min to an hour away that wants to go two blocks? Don't you have bills?


----------



## Dominicano (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey brother

Uber did the same thing to me last Saturday. My account was deactivated. I sent them the email below and they reactivated my account in a couple of hours. Give it a try. Below is a copy of the email I write to Uber.

Feb 27, 11:07

I am hiring an attorney and will sue Uber for loss of wages if my account is not reactivated immediately. What Uber is doing is illegal.

It's called Illegal Termination and I can sue Uber for loss of wages. Tell me where in the technology agreement does it state that a driver can be deactivated if he cancels a request. Besides, the ones I cancelled were because the customers did not show up. The rest of them were cancelled by the customers. That's beyond my control. The technology agreement does not mention anything about being terminated when customers don't show up at the right location.

Please reactivate my account immediately or else Uber will be hearing from my attorney.

Thank you,

*ALEJANDRO *


----------



## Dominicano (Feb 27, 2016)

This is the email Uber sent me after I threatened them with a lawsuit.

*John* (Uber)

Feb 27, 15:55

Hi Alejandro,

Welcome back!

I have thoroughly reviewed your profile and noticed that you maintained a high rating. Your account is activated and you can receive trips anytime.

Please be mindful of your accepted trips and try to check your emails from time to time if you had been flagged by our internal team. Don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions.

Regards,

*John*


----------



## Dominicano (Feb 27, 2016)

Freshuberboyla said:


> I did a lot of rides period. Put over 30k miles on my car for Uber. I would cancel no show a lot of rides due to the person not showing up or answering, which Uber hold against you apparently, if a rider is a no show.... I also would cancel rides where the pick up was more than 15 miles from me. I would ask the customer to cancel, but often times they never answer or don't respond or cancel the ride so if I want to keep working, it's in my hands... what a smart idea being ruined by robots


*John* (Uber)

Feb 27, 15:55

Hi Alejandro,

Welcome back!

I have thoroughly reviewed your profile and noticed that you maintained a high rating. Your account is activated and you can receive trips anytime.

Please be mindful of your accepted trips and try to check your emails from time to time if you had been flagged by our internal team. Don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions.

Regards,

*John*


----------



## Dominicano (Feb 27, 2016)

Freshuberboyla said:


> Oh yeah and I did apply for Lyft, apparently my driving record is not clean enough. I have been driving Uber over a year and have a 4.87 driver rating with several great reviews. And they have done 3 driving checks on me that I passed. Sad they don't consider all the positives
> 
> Lyft however must have stricter standards. I think you can't have any record at all
> 
> I have a couple speeding tickets from years ago before I ever thought about being a driver. Oh well I guess delivering Pizza it is



*DominicanoNew Member*
Hey brother

Uber did the same thing to me last Saturday. My account was deactivated. I sent them the email below and they reactivated my account in a couple of hours. Give it a try. Below is a copy of the email I write to Uber.

Feb 27, 11:07

I am hiring an attorney and will sue Uber for loss of wages if my account is not reactivated immediately. What Uber is doing is illegal.

It's called Illegal Termination and I can sue Uber for loss of wages. Tell me where in the technology agreement does it state that a driver can be deactivated if he cancels a request. Besides, the ones I cancelled were because the customers did not show up. The rest of them were cancelled by the customers. That's beyond my control. The technology agreement does not mention anything about being terminated when customers don't show up at the right location.

Please reactivate my account immediately or else Uber will be hearing from my attorney.

Thank you,

*ALEJANDRO *


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Freshuberboyla said:


> I was getting ready to spend another whole day doing Uber in LA when I opened my phone to see this message
> 
> "At Uber, it is common practice to examine the trip histories of partners whose driving patterns have resulted in serious complaints from riders. In very rare cases, if certain conduct is believed to be willful and results in a severe inconvenience to riders, partners can be denied access to the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


So the title of thread says it was without warning and then you go on to explain that they "did notify me in the past"


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

Freshuberboyla said:


> Would you really take a ride that is an 30 min to an hour away that wants to go two blocks? Don't you have bills?


Farthest ping I've had was 22 min away in the snow. I got the first one it was 19 min away I said wtf I'm not goin so I let it expire. Second one was 16 min away I'm like shit, so I accepted it and the rider canceled. Then I gotta 3rd ping 20 min away I'm like shit I can't let it expire cuz I just did it so I went on the run. Got there and took em 25 min away for 10 bucks. But the next run was to the city then I gotta city cash to the burbs so never knew how it mite work out.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Dominicano said:


> This is the email Uber sent me after I threatened them with a lawsuit.
> 
> *John* (Uber)
> 
> ...


Is this for real? You made Uber back down? If so,


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

HHTJ said:


> I write down my mileage from the time I get the ping, because now I'm on the clock, using my vehicle to get to the pickup destination. Therefore I may not get paid by the rider or uber while enroute, but I will by tax deductions.


Good luck with that. You're just driving to work and the IRS does not allow a deduction for driving to work. You're not "on the clock" until you swipe the start-trip green bar.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

RichR said:


> Good luck with that. You're just driving to work and the IRS does not allow a deduction for driving to work. You're not "on the clock" until you swipe the start-trip green bar.


Untrue. As soon as the app is on, you can deduct the mileage.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Untrue. As soon as the app is on, you can deduct the mileage.


Says who?

I'm guessing you mean as soon as you Go Online. But even that seems unlikely. I could be driving around, doing all my personal errands, and never receive a ping. And when I do, I'm not "at work" until I pick up the pax, any more than I can deduct my morning commute to my day job (during which I usually have the app on, just in case there's a surge worth going online for).


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

RichR said:


> Says who?
> 
> I'm guessing you mean as soon as you Go Online. But even that seems unlikely. I could be driving around, doing all my personal errands, and never receive a ping. And when I do, I'm not "at work" until I pick up the pax, any more than I can deduct my morning commute to my day job (during which I usually have the app on, just in case there's a surge worth going online for).


Yes, as soon as you go online, the mileage is deductible. Take the deduction or don't. It makes no difference to me.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Yes, as soon as you go online, the mileage is deductible. Take the deduction or don't. It makes no difference to me.


Again, _says who? _Are you a tax attorney? IRS auditor? I didn't think so.

But go ahead and try it. It makes no difference to me if you get audited and have to pay back taxes and penalties.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL. This is common knowledge. Do a search, or just be another dumb Ubertool. We have a taxes forum, you probably do not know.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. This is common knowledge. Do a search, or just be another dumb Ubertool. We have a taxes forum, you probably do not know.


LOL, RichR is on the tax forum as I type! Good to know he is willing to be informed.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. This is common knowledge. Do a search, or just be another dumb Ubertool. We have a taxes forum, you probably do not know.


"Common knowledge" based on what? I searched the Taxes forum here and found one thread, "Tax Attorney Here...Ask Away" where this post would seem to say you're right. (But he also uses the terms "turn on the app" and "go online" interchangeably, which seems very un-attorney-like. Just sayin'!)

Other posts said dead miles were not deductible. (Not by anyone claiming to be a tax attorney, though.)

Unless it's spelled out specifically in the tax code, it comes down to what you can prove with meticulous documentation, and what the auditor is willing to buy.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

RichR said:


> "Common knowledge" based on what? I searched the Taxes forum here and found one thread, "Tax Attorney Here...Ask Away" where this post would seem to say you're right. (But he also uses the terms "turn on the app" and "go online" interchangeably, which seems very un-attorney-like. Just sayin'!)
> 
> Other posts said dead miles were not deductible. (Not by anyone claiming to be a tax attorney, though.)
> 
> Unless it's spelled out specifically in the tax code, it comes down to what you can prove with meticulous documentation, and what the auditor is willing to buy.


Rich, the simple explanation is that when you are looking for work (app on) it is deductible. If you are driving to an area where you want to start - regardless of whether the app is on or off - it is not deductible. If you are 're-positioning' during a shift (deadheading back toward civilization after a remote drop-off), it is deductible. Driving home at the end of your shift is not deductible.

All of this requires detailed mileage records, documented as they occur. You will have to justify your claims in the event of an audit. If you do as some say and turn on the app when you leave home and turn it off when you return, you had better be able to show examples of close to home pickups/dropoffs.

I have used my vehicle for business for over 10 years. I have paid a LOT of money to CPAs. I have been audited twice, including one 'forensic' audit where they recreated a 30 or 60 day window for any discrepancies. Both passed easily. The advice in the first paragraph I received from my CPA prior to starting with U/L (because of some differences in the job). However, I am NOT a CPA.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Rich, the simple explanation is that when you are looking for work (app on) it is deductible. If you are driving to an area where you want to start - regardless of whether the app is on or off - it is not deductible. If you are 're-positioning' during a shift (deadheading back toward civilization after a remote drop-off), it is deductible. Driving home at the end of your shift is not deductible.
> 
> All of this requires detailed mileage records, documented as they occur. You will have to justify your claims in the event of an audit. If you do as some say and turn on the app when you leave home and turn it off when you return, you had better be able to show examples of close to home pickups/dropoffs.
> 
> I have used my vehicle for business for over 10 years. I have paid a LOT of money to CPAs. I have been audited twice, including one 'forensic' audit where they recreated a 30 or 60 day window for any discrepancies. Both passed easily. The advice in the first paragraph I received from my CPA prior to starting with U/L (because of some differences in the job). However, I am NOT a CPA.


Very good! Now, for clarification... By "app on" do you actually mean Online (available to receive a ping)? That's a lot easier for me to accept than simply having the app on, staying offline and waiting for a surge. (I do that every morning and afternoon as I'm driving to and from my day job. I did get a pax during the $10/hr guarantee period today, fwiw.)


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

RichR said:


> Very good! Now, for clarification... By "app on" do you actually mean Online (available to receive a ping)? That's a lot easier for me to accept than simply having the app on, staying offline and waiting for a surge. (I do that every morning and afternoon as I'm driving to and from my day job. I did get a pax during the $10/hr guarantee period today, fwiw.)


Good question. The app really shouldn't matter. It has no bearing on the IRS. It should be a guide for you as to how to document your daily mileage, which is of great interest to the IRS. However, if you truly are 'looking for work', you would be 'Online'.

In your above example, if you turned on the app, started driving home, saw a surge, went online, and accepted a ping 10 miles later, your mileage from going online would be business. If you make it home without a ping, it is a tougher call. But it is your call. MY OPINION would be if I regularly accepted pings on my way home, I could justify some of the pingless trips.

FWIW, sometimes I am a stubborn f****r. I live in a semi-rural area and some days I sit and stew waiting for that first ping rather than drive to a guaranteed busy area. Just to reduce my deadhead miles.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Freshuberboyla said:


> I was getting ready to spend another whole day doing Uber in LA when I opened my phone to see this message
> 
> "At Uber, it is common practice to examine the trip histories of partners whose driving patterns have resulted in serious complaints from riders. In very rare cases, if certain conduct is believed to be willful and results in a severe inconvenience to riders, partners can be denied access to the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

steel108 said:


> You are worth nothing to Uber and are easily replaced. Exhibit A is yourself. I have a 4.96 rating and I cancel more than you. I wouldn't be surprised if I get deactivated soon. I know I am worth nothing to Uber, I'm just using the surge to make money. When they have had enough of me only taking 2.6x+ surges, I will be gone too.


it seems the time line for drivers is about a year. There's a timeline posted somewhere and interviews drivers when they first start, at three months, 6 months, 9 months, & a year. Almost 100% of the drivers at a year had quit or been deactivated and I am coming up to a year here in a month . that timeline was interesting though because it's dead on as far as the driver's opinion of the company throughout the first year. they are good to the new drivers and the old drivers they start messing with to the point you either quit or get deactivated. I don't undestand it. they just plain don't give a s*** because I am at 1700 trips and 14 or 1500 are 5 stars so there's no reason for them to be treating their top drivers like this


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> So the title of thread says it was without warning and then you go on to explain that they "did notify me in the past"


I appreciate you keeping me on point, my post was not well thought out, I failed to mention that they did warn me about canceled trips, but never threatened to deactivate me. Just a friendly reminder that canceling trips creates a bad experience for the rider and I responded to them letting them know about my experience, not that it matters, but I let them know I drive at night a lot and I often arrive to a customer and they either don't show. the address is wrong, they don't answer or respond to texts, or they are 30 minutes to an hour from me... in which they also don't answer or know how to cancel the ride, leaving me no choice but to cancel if I want to be able to continue accepting rides, or the app freezes and has network issues. All things out of my control.

Anyway, they responded back to me apologizing letting me know that :"they value me and this is not the experience we want for our partners and will be looking into this for you" probably copy and pasted from a long line of rebuttals. Then I drove for a couple more days doing 10-20 rides a night and all of a sudden I was deactivated, they aren't responding to my emails either

I even tried going to the LA office in Westwood and they just told me they have no power they are just there to help with new driver sign ups and to keep trying support....

I'll try Alejandro's approach I suppose, I'll let you all know how that goes!


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> it seems the time line for drivers is about a year. There's a timeline posted somewhere and interviews drivers when they first start, at three months, 6 months, 9 months, & a year. Almost 100% of the drivers at a year had quit or been deactivated and I am coming up to a year here in a month . that timeline was interesting though because it's dead on as far as the driver's opinion of the company throughout the first year. they are good to the new drivers and the old drivers they start messing with to the point you either quit or get deactivated. I don't undestand it. they just plain don't give a s*** because I am at 1700 trips and 14 or 1500 are 5 stars so there's no reason for them to be treating their top drivers like this


They kept sending me emails saying how they Value their top partners and I would be getting requests from their Uber elite riders LOL what a joke....


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

Dominicano said:


> *John* (Uber)
> 
> Feb 27, 15:55
> 
> ...


Where Do you drive?

Do you have a screenshot of this?

I almost don't believe you haha

They have been really slow to respond to me, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

RichR said:


> Good luck with that. You're just driving to work and the IRS does not allow a deduction for driving to work. You're not "on the clock" until you swipe the start-trip green bar.


No, the moment I accept the ping, I am on the clock and working, driving to the pickup destination, which is deductible.. much like when I worked for a warehouse way back in the 90s, I clocked the mileage from leaving home, too the post office to pickup company mail, from there to the train and pickup employees, then to work. As leaving from home I was on the clock without actually going to the company and punching in because they set it up that way for me to be more convenient.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Uber and the IRS luvs them sum dumb.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> If you are driving to an area where you want to start - regardless of whether the app is on or off - it is not deductible.


As long as the app is 'online' and you are available to receive a ride request, 
then you are NOT commuting, you are WORKING 
and the miles ARE deductible - 
even if you are driving towards another area.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Alright Mike. We'll see how that works out for you if you get audited.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Alright Mike. We'll see how that works out for you if you get audited.


<yawn> BTDT
You said it yourself:


UberPasco said:


> ...the simple explanation is that *when you are looking for work (app on) it is deductible*.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Think about who's insurance is covering you while driving. If it's personal, no deduction. If it's James River, mileage is deductible because your are working.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

njn said:


> Think about who's insurance is covering you while driving. If it's personal, no deduction. If it's James River, mileage is deductible because your are working.


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

Dominicano said:


> Hey brother
> 
> Uber did the same thing to me last Saturday. My account was deactivated. I sent them the email below and they reactivated my account in a couple of hours. Give it a try. Below is a copy of the email I write to Uber.
> 
> ...


I tried a very similar email and it didn't go as well here is their email back to me:

"Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, Josh. Leslie here, this has been escalated to me for further assistance. I've checked your profile and it looks like you were rejected to the platform and it's permanent. Please note that rejecting and cancelling (spelled canceling wrong lol) far too many trips will automatically deactivate partners. We take these cancellations seriously as it degrades overall rider and partner experience and may contribute to rider perceptions that negatively affect all driver-partners. We also believe strongly that *a rider's location or final destination should not serve as a deterrent to a safe, reliable ride. (*what about when you drive 20 miles and they don't show up, answer calls or texts and your just sitting there alone for ten minutes in an empty parking lot picking your nose?*)*

As such, we have made the decision to discontinue our partnership. It was not a swift decision as we value each and every driver who chooses to use Uber, however, in an effort to ensure the platform remains an attractive option for riders and drivers, our team had to make this difficult decision. We wish you the best of luck in your next endeavor and thank you for your time spent as a driver-partner."

It's probably for the best, I don't want to be associated with these evil bastards any longer anyway! What another great idea being ruined by corporate greed. Uber can kiss my grits and eat a prick


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Freshuberboyla said:


> ... cancelling (spelled canceling wrong lol) ...


Actually, that's how I was originally taught to spell it. Turns out it's the old (Brit) spelling.


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

RichR said:


> Actually, that's how I was originally taught to spell it. Turns out it's the old (Brit) spelling.


Fair enough.

OK, but what about when you drive 20 miles and they don't show up, answer calls or texts and your just sitting there alone for ten minutes in an empty parking lot picking your nose?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Freshuberboyla said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> OK, but what about when you drive 20 miles and they don't show up, answer calls or texts and your just sitting there alone for ten minutes in an empty parking lot picking your nose?


That, of course, more than satisfies the definition of a no-show cancellation.

I expect if Uber ever sees my cancellation rate is significantly higher than the norm in my area, Uber will assume I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

njn said:


> Think about who's insurance is covering you while driving. If it's personal, no deduction. If it's James River, mileage is deductible because your are working.


This is not true. When you are online and available to take pings, your personal coverage is active and your mileage is deductible.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Freshuberboyla said:


> I tried a very similar email and it didn't go as well here is their email back to me:
> 
> Please note that rejecting and cancelling (spelled canceling wrong lol) far too many trips will automatically deactivate partners. We take these cancellations seriously as it degrades overall rider and partner experience and may contribute to rider perceptions that negatively affect all driver-partners. We also believe strongly that *a rider's location or final destination should not serve as a deterrent to a safe, reliable ride. (*what about when you drive 20 miles and they don't show up, answer calls or texts and your just sitting there alone for ten minutes in an empty parking lot picking your nose?*)*
> 
> As such, we have made the decision to discontinue our partnership. It was not a swift decision as we value each and every driver who chooses to use Uber, however, in an effort to ensure the platform remains an attractive option for riders and drivers, our team had to make this difficult decision. We wish you the best of luck in your next endeavor and thank you for your time spent as a driver-partner."





Freshuberboyla said:


> *It's probably for the best, I don't want to be associated with these evil bastards any longer anyway! What another great idea being ruined by corporate greed. Uber can kiss my grits and eat a prick*


So it's Uber's fault? I mean they did warn you. Maybe you should have just bit the bullet, at least for a little while.

From what I understand - correct me if I'm wrong - you are basically cherry picking the trips you want, and accepting and canceling the ones you don't think are good.



Freshuberboyla said:


> I was getting ready to spend another whole day doing Uber in LA


 *After repeated warnings, you are just plowing along, expecting no consequences.*



Freshuberboyla said:


> Yes they did notify me in the past


* Why didn't you take this seriously?*



Freshuberboyla said:


> Anyway I am really bummed because I was doing this full time and now I am not sure how I am going to pay my rent.


 *Another reason to stop canceling/cherry picking (whatever you call it).
*


Freshuberboyla said:


> I would ask the customer to cancel,


 * It seems to me, you are going to great lengths to pick and choose the trips you want to take. Perhaps you are a bit too picky, seeing you have a questionable driving record, no other source of income, and no back-up plan.*



Freshuberboyla said:


> I was consistently making over $25 an hour with Uber. Sure I put a ton of miles on my car, but the money has been good for taking care of things now.


 *Perhaps you should have "taken the good with the bad" so to speak. If you really wanted to continue earning with Uber, you have to take some crappy trips sometimes, that's just the way it is. The alternative is zero income with Uber, and it sounds like you can't afford that right now.

You made your choice. You chose to continue canceling and avoiding trips you felt were not worth it, in spite of repeated warnings and looming potential consequences. "You made your bed, now you must lie in it."*

And furthermore, all these trips you think are bad, are just getting pushed on *other drivers* (like the members here). So not only are you ****ing the rider, you are ****ing fellow drivers as well.

I mean dude, what did you expect? I think your behavior is incredibly irresponsible, especially when you consider your specific situation with money, life, etc.

Uber is far from perfect. It's not really a good gig. But I can only assume it is/was your primary source of income. You shouldn't be blaming them for this. This is on all on you.

*Take some responsibility for your actions. *

I am a little surprised I am the only one who has pointed any of this out so far. So many of you are like "f*** uber, it's evil, blah blah"

Many are sympathizing with you. Uber might suck, but I have zero sympathy for you.

What choice did they (Uber) have? If you want to pick the good trips, prescreen your pax, etc, how can they keep you on as a partner/driver? * I mean they are in the business of giving people rides from A to B. * How can they do this effectively with drivers canceling on riders on a regular basis? It pisses riders off. And let's not forget, without riders, there is no money.

I know we can't move customers without drivers (like you), but without riders, that's a wrap. There's no money for anyone.

And in closing:

Sorry if I sound like a jerk. I mean no disrespect towards you as a person. I am merely stating my opinion on the issue.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> This is not true. When you are online and available to take pings, your personal coverage is active and your mileage is deductible.


In Ohio, if you are 'app on', then the TNC coverage is primary for liability (by law... effec 3/23). And unless you have business or commercial coverage on your personal policy that allows for Vehicle For Hire, your personal policy is not going to cover you when you are 'app on'... with or without a pax.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

Same in my state. App on with no rider is covered by James River at a lower rate. With rider, the higher rate. App off-personal.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In Ohio, if you are 'app on', then the TNC coverage is primary for liability (by law... effec 3/23). And unless you have business or commercial coverage on your personal policy that allows for Vehicle For Hire, your personal policy is not going to cover you when you are 'app on'... with or without a pax.


In WA, James River takes over only after you have accepted a ride request. I have MetroMile, and it covers me with the app on.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> So it's Uber's fault? I mean they did warn you. Maybe you should have just bit the bullet, at least for a little while.
> 
> From what I understand - correct me if I'm wrong - you are basically cherry picking the trips you want, and accepting and canceling the ones you don't think are good.
> 
> ...


That would ALL make sense if he were an employee of Uber. But he's not. Our agreement with Uber specifically provides us (independent contractors) the right to accept or not accept any LEADS (rides) provided by the software/app we are licensing from Uber. Since Uber is not a transportation company it is none of their business which leads we accept or how we handle them. They can't have it both ways... as is being discovered in the court cases: drivers are either under the control of Uber (employees) or they have control of their work (independent contractors).


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That would ALL make sense if he were an employee of Uber. But he's not. Our agreement with Uber specifically provides us (independent contractors) the right to accept or not accept any LEADS (rides) provided by the software/app we are licensing from Uber. Since Uber is not a transportation company it is none of their business which leads we accept or how we handle them. They can't have it both ways... as is being discovered in the court cases: drivers are either under the control of Uber (employees) or they have control of their work (independent contractors).


I hear you man. I understand what you're saying.

However, whatever the case may be, they can and will obviously deactivate for canceling trips.

In this case, with regards to OP's situation, I think he should have had a back up plan at minimum.

If OP wants to continue to drive for Uber, he will have to heed the warnings issued by Uber.

I'm not saying Uber is right, and he's wrong. I am simply talking about the situation. If OP is doing this full time, and can't make his rent without the money, he is going to have to bite the bullet.

You can argue he's not an employee, etc. But now, he can't make money anymore. What good does it do to argue about employee/contractor issues now?

A driver has a "partnership" with Uber. If said driver doesn't step the way Uber wants, they can be deactivated. It's that simple. Right or wrong, that's just the way it is. If any driver doesn't like it, then don't drive.

You want to try and change Uber, go ahead. Good luck with that.

If they warn you, threaten deactivation, etc, you have to choose how to proceed. If OP has no other means of income, maybe he should just find another source for income, before being deactivated. It is unwise to proceed the way OP did, if he really needs the money, regardless of whether Uber is right or wrong.

I do agree that Uber is overstepping their bounds. OP chose his path. He chose to disregard the warnings from Uber.

The OP can be righteous is his choices. But it still doesn't change the fact that he is unemployed now, and may not make his rent.

So he's right! But he's out of a job.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> A driver has a "partnership" with Uber. If said driver doesn't step the way Uber wants, they can be deactivated. It's that simple. Right or wrong, that's just the way it is. If any driver doesn't like it, then don't drive..


That's how many approach it. Others want to fight for their rights - have the time and energy (and possibly resources) to fight through all means available, including PUBLICITY (here and elsewhere), ADVOCACY (joining groups) PROTESTS (vis-a-vis NYC), and the legal system (individual lawsuits, arbitration and class actions). I wouldn't be so quick to judge someone else's choices and assume that everyone's situation and circumstances are identical.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's how many approach it. Others want to fight for their rights - have the time and energy (and possibly resources) to fight through all means available, including PUBLICITY (here and elsewhere), ADVOCACY (joining groups) PROTESTS (vis-a-vis NYC), and the legal system (individual lawsuits, arbitration and class actions). I wouldn't be so quick to judge someone else's choices and assume that everyone's situation and circumstances are identical.


You make excellent points.

I don't drive for Uber very much because of the state of things. It is simply not a good deal, for the long term. However, drivers would need to unite (unanimously) for anything to change. I am pessimistic in my view that this is near impossible.

If there is another way for things to change, I am all about it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> You make excellent points.
> 
> I don't drive for Uber very much because of the state of things. It is simply not a good deal, for the long term. However, drivers would need to unite (unanimously) for anything to change. I am pessimistic in my view that this is near impossible.
> 
> If there is another way for things to change, I am all about it.


Small groups can and do affect local change. Change happens because people DO something, not because they walk away and are replaced by others who do not yet know the pitfalls and problems. Here in Cleveland, by communicating with a group of drivers each day I'm driving (through the Zello app), we have a small group that protests by not using the Uber app on Tuesdays. Some just don't drive that day - others use only Lyft. If we can build enough momentum, it will impact Uber in this market. Drivers in other cities can grow the same kind of protest. Things don't change from just one thing or one event. They change because people get involved in whatever way they can - and they stay involved and committed to change. It takes time and perseverance. #UberOffTuesdays


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Stlman said:


> You are missing the point hhtj you are working harder to make same money and you are driving more miles for less pay because of the way the customer app is set for the pax majority are using pool which means that's what you are getting and its 50% offer that means you for the most part if you work 8-9 or more hours you will make less and surge is far and none and when you do get in it its gone!
> I've worke since October 2014 full time 45-50 hrs a week my money is down with uber since pool was introduced and since surge changed. I am not deactivated but I'm only going to work lyft because last week was good and proves if you have patience you will make good money.
> 41 hrs $899 and 73 in tips on 102 trips Wednesday-Sunday at night


Are you still driving mostly Lyft and how has the tip history been? I have only done 21 lyfts, no tips yet.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Freshuberboyla said:


> Would you really take a ride that is an 30 min to an hour away that wants to go two blocks? Don't you have bills?


Having bills is not the issue. Actual expense per mile and the IRS deductions put some tax free earnings in the bank. However, not everyone has a car payment or does Uber without an emergency fund. Non surge rides more than 2 minutes away should be considered a hobby. I don't expect every request to turn a profit.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I don't expect every request to turn a profit.


That's good... because Uber doesn't expect it to turn a profit *for you,* either.
My expectations differ from yours.
Significantly.
But I'm sure that Uber appreciates your hobby, because their valuation (and earnings) depend on it.
Maybe you'll get a gold star.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Maybe you'll get a gold star.


I got me a gold star once or twice in this life. However, it wasn't from Uber. I think it was when I was a weeeeee lad.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

Would be interesting to know what the regulatory agencies think about Ubers response to you
I mean it's no ridesharing if Pax don't want to go in the direction that I want to drive them.
Then it's just a taxi company without proper permits.

They should get sued for writing this to you:

We also believe strongly that a rider's location or final destination should not serve as a deterrent to a safe, reliable ride. 

I'm not a taxi and i was told I can pick when I drive and also who I drive.

If some lawyyer reads this, send me PM.. Let's start a class action lawsuit that Uber admits to be just an illegal taxi service, because this has nothing to do with ridesharing.

Where is better call saul, when he's needed?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

wethepeople said:


> Would be interesting to know what the regulatory agencies think about Ubers response to you - I mean it's no ridesharing if Pax don't want to go in the direction that I want to drive them.
> Then it's just a taxi company without proper permits.
> They should get sued for writing this to you:
> We also believe strongly that a rider's location or final destination should not serve as a deterrent to a safe, reliable ride.
> ...


Yours is a moot point. The term 'rideshare' is not a legal term and has no legal definition.
In fact, it appears only once in the Uber driver agreement:
_"Company, a subsidiary of Uber Technologies, Inc. (Uber), provides lead generation to independent providers of rideshare or peer-to-peer (collectively, P2P) passenger transportation services using the Uber Services (as described below)."_​


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

I have yet to cancel a ride....but I look forward to it


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

wethepeople said:


> Would be interesting to know what the regulatory agencies think about Ubers response to you
> I mean it's no ridesharing if Pax don't want to go in the direction that I want to drive them.
> Then it's just a taxi company without proper permits.
> 
> ...


I'm in! I would like to do some ridesharing. I drive all over town with empty seats. Uber really is a taxi company and does not enable ridesharing.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's good... because Uber doesn't expect it to turn a profit *for you,* either.
> My expectations differ from yours.
> Significantly.
> But I'm sure that Uber appreciates your hobby, because their valuation (and earnings) depend on it.
> Maybe you'll get a gold star.


Don't care for the gold star, but I must be one of the few that has a savings account growing from doing this. I have stated many times, I would rather Uber for 12/hr and pick my schedule than have an 18/hr job with a schedule, manager and payroll deductions. I am ok with some loss leads from Uber. They provide a mileage deduction. This whole thing is not a negative for me and my family, sorry that some can't be OK with that.


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Don't care for the gold star, but I must be one of the few that has a savings account growing from doing this. I have stated many times, I would rather Uber for 12/hr and pick my schedule than have an 18/hr job with a schedule, manager and payroll deductions. I am ok with some loss leads from Uber. They provide a mileage deduction. This whole thing is not a negative for me and my family, sorry that some can't be OK with that.


I gotta say I felt the same way a few months ago, I was naive working whenever I wanted and not that much! I was making $1000 bucks a week easily without putting in much time or effort. "I was really living the dream" "being my own boss" flirting with the college girls, taking the strippers, hookers(who knows) where they need to go, networking with the business executives, even getting a $100 tip from an old football star! And than one morning reality settled in...I woke up one to some BULLSHIT ROBOTIC SOULLESS DEACTIVATION EMAIL.

My last trip the night before I received Ping from 30 minutes away.... Knowing Uber is cracking down on their drivers for not accepting trips I agreed to take the ride. I drove from Thousand Oaks to pick up a customer in Camarillo. I arrived to a dark quiet neighborhood and called to let them know I was there the line immediately hung up. I walked up and rang the door bell. Nothing So I went back to my car and waited another 5 minutes and still nothing. Finally I canceled the trip and drove home without receiving another Ping. Little did I know it would be my last....

One thing did add up quick though and that was miles on my car. You have to account every 2 miles is pretty much $1 out of your pocket on average and man I never spent $15,000 so quickly whipping around town in my new car!

I gotta say that was hard explaining to the Wife and family what happened to the Providers ability to provide.... And her saying "don't worry they will reactivate you" Believe me I tried, they just keep repeating the same bullshit about a riders location should not deter a driver from providing a safe reliable..... I even went to the LA Uber office and they just said they can't do anything but recruit new drivers.... I'm over it, they will suffer my wrath in the most angry legal sense.

Just wait till they pull the plug on you after you have left a pint of blood on the floor each night for a year, so to speak.

It's not a matter of IF its a matter of WHEN they will de-activate you for some bullshit reason that is out of your control.

Good for you that you have a savings backing you up. I didn't. I live in LA and making $1000 a week is just scraping by with the cost of gas @ $2.75 a gallon and avg rent at $2000 a month. It's getting harder and harder to save these days, especially if you want any sort of life besides working for some corporate giant. I for sure haven't afforded any sort of fun trip or vacation in many years besides Coachella for a weekend...

I am not sure how you managed to save unless you don't live in Los Angeles and/or driving 70 hours a week.

In which case you probably have 160,000 miles on your car, which is now worth $3000 and you owe still owe the bank $20,000 for the car. That is the case with a majority of drivers though Or your paying $200+ a week to rent a car.

Either way your time and money are getting eaten up and I hope you have a good backup plan or plans for starting your own business

I have been in contact with a Firm that wants to help me Opt out if the Current lawsuit and represent me in court in a separate case

It would be fair to make Uber compensate me correctly and pay for wrongful and Illegal termination

I just started my own merchant services / loan broker company doing loans for Small to medium size businesses and also doing Postmates & Caviar on the side.

I have been averaging $18 an hour with those services and putting less than 80 miles a day on my car. With Uber I'd do over 200 miles a day easily and would break $300 sometimes $200 if I did a really long day or got lucky with a few really long fares, in which you have a 2 hour drive home

I think you should all sue Uber with me!

They are operating Illegally and royally taking advantage of their drivers. They for sure treat us as Employees, I am the Proof in the pudding. Trying to Force us to do a money losing job is insane. They have a lot of nerve....

Anyway, I am glad I got deactivated and illegally terminated because now I can focus on what really matters. Which is suing the living shit out of UBER for all their worth and investing the settlement into our own companies and ventures like JUNO!!!!!!!!!!!

Ya'll heard about JUNO? Driver owned and operated?! I'm excited I hope they accept me when they launch


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Freshuberboyla said:


> I gotta say I felt the same way a few months ago, I was naive working whenever I wanted and not that much! I was making $1000 bucks a week easily without putting in much time or effort. "I was really living the dream" "being my own boss" flirting with the college girls, taking the strippers, hookers(who knows) where they need to go, networking with the business executives, even getting a $100 tip from an old football star! And than one morning reality settled in...I woke up one to some BULLSHIT ROBOTIC SOULLESS DEACTIVATION EMAIL.
> 
> My last trip the night before I received Ping from 30 minutes away.... Knowing Uber is cracking down on their drivers for not accepting trips I agreed to take the ride. I drove from Thousand Oaks to pick up a customer in Camarillo. I arrived to a dark quiet neighborhood and called to let them know I was there the line immediately hung up. I walked up and rang the door bell. Nothing So I went back to my car and waited another 5 minutes and still nothing. Finally I canceled the trip and drove home without receiving another Ping. Little did I know it would be my last....
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. I know that I am very much doing Uber different than most. In the mid 90's I attempted 2 businesses with other people's money and failed. I then worked for others and lived paycheck to paycheck letting other people's money determine lifestyle. 6 years ago I woke up with 2 car payments. Personal loan to my parents. 1st and 2nd mortgage on our home. Child support payments and State and Federal income taxes had withheld $16,000 in income taxes on my wife and my jobs. We had $360 in savings and $200 in the checkbook. We had given $10,000 to our local church. I was just about to knock on our pastor's door and take him up on his offer of refunding people that did not like the results of tithing but something inside me would not let me. I let Dave Ramsey explain to me that the reason I did not have an emergency fund was because I was using debt and monthly payments to get what I want and that there is a better way. 6 years later. Only the 1st mortgage remains. I have been Ubering for 1.5 years without a car payment and with an emergency fund. It is the 2nd business I have done following Dave Ramsey's advice of running a business without debt. The first was more labor intensive. The day I closed it, the money was in the bank to payoff the 2nd mortgage. We decided to purchase a car to Uber with. It was July 2014. We got a good deal on a 2012 with 38,000 miles. 10 months later, the top 15 weeks of Uber earnings were back in savings and the car had paid for itself. August 2015, we wrote the check to payoff the 2nd mortgage. That finished Dave Ramsey's baby step 2. Friday we moved money from our Uber checking account to our emergency fund account completing baby step 3. The wisest advice I ever got was: 'get out of debt and fund your own retirement' ; fortunately for me, the one giving that advice had a workable, doable plan for making that happen. We dropped the excuses, rolled up our sleeves and put a focused effort on a reachable goal. Oh, and stopped solving problems with debt. Help for today and Hope for tomorrow. Your results may vary. Experience is a great teacher for the simple things, but it takes evaluation of experience for the major things. If you are not willing to learn, no one can help you; but if you are determined to learn, no one can stop you.


----------



## Freshuberboyla (Jul 30, 2015)

"I continue to be amazed to see how many new companies recently have gotten the idea that it’s OK to classify their workforce as independent contractors when they are treating them as employees. For many of these companies, it’s not even a close question that the workers are employees under the law," Liss-Riordan said from her office in Boston. "The companies are setting rules and guidelines, and threatening termination when the workers don’t follow those rules.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

[QUOTE="Freshuberboyl
Ya'll heard about JUNO? Driver owned and operated?! I'm excited I hope they accept me when they launch[/QUOTE]

I'm excited about JUNO as well but it's not driver owned or operated. It's an investment group starting a competing business to Uber where the advantage to riders won't be a lower cost but "better driver" - JUNO plans to only hire experienced highly rated ride share drivers (driver needs to provide evidence of high rating). The shared ownership for drivers comes in the form of 50% stock ownership to be set aside for driver acquisition - I don't know exactly how the driver acquires shares, probably early IPO purchase. However one must also take into account all shares are subject to delusion, meaning the further issuing of shares can dilute value.... I'm not a stock broker but I take that to mean stock options awarded to company executives will dilute your stock.... Again, I'm guessing at that meaning. But there is no driver ownership at current status.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Freshuberboyla said:


> I agree! 100%
> 
> The fact that they punish drivers for passengers not showing up is absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> ...


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi XXXXXX ,

We’ve noticed that you’ve been accepting fewer trip requests lately. When you receive a trip request, you’re the driver best suited to pick up that rider. And the more requests you accept, the less downtime you’ll have and the more money you’ll make.

If you don’t want to accept trips, simply press “go offline” and your acceptance rating will improve.


I only been going on line when I am in a surge area. If I get a non surge UberX ping, I been letting it run out, then I go off line. Apparently Uber doesn't like this either


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Freshuberboyla said:


> "I continue to be amazed to see how many new companies recently have gotten the idea that it's OK to classify their workforce as independent contractors when they are treating them as employees. For many of these companies, it's not even a close question that the workers are employees under the law," Liss-Riordan said from her office in Boston. "The companies are setting rules and guidelines, and threatening termination when the workers don't follow those rules.


Uber would say we are independent contractors because we can set our own hours and the "rules and guidelines" (cancellation rates, acceptance/rejection rates, star ratings) exist only to prevent contractors from ruining the Uber brand and driving away customers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> What good does it do to argue about employee/contractor issues now?A driver has a "partnership" with Uber. If said driver doesn't step the way Uber wants, they can be deactivated. It's that simple. Right or wrong, that's just the way it is. If any driver doesn't like it, then don't drive.


Fighting back is for everyone - or even possible for many - I get that. But we do have choices. We can just let The TNCs do what they want, even in violation of our agreements with them, or we can try to hold them accountable through advocacy. Media, social media, blogs, protests - and yes, legal action.


> The OP can be righteous is his choices. But it still doesn't change the fact that he is unemployed now, and may not make his rent.


All the more reason to appeal to Uber to get re-activated, while also pursuing all other actions (including different work)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UofMDriver said:


> I only been going on line when I am in a surge area. If I get a non surge UberX ping, I been letting it run out, then I go off line. Apparently Uber doesn't like this either


You'll get deactivated for just letting ride requests expire.
Accept the request, and then cancel it within seconds, reason 'do not charge rider'.
At least that way, the Uber system knows that you didn't just leave your phone somewhere while logged into the app.
You may still get deactivated, but at least this way, you can make the case that you are following their policies and were deactivated despite your driver agreement right to accept or not accept any ride request.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You'll get deactivated for just letting ride requests expire.
> Accept the request, and then cancel it within seconds, reason 'do not charge rider'.
> At least that way, the Uber system knows that you didn't just leave your phone somewhere while logged into the app.
> You may still get deactivated, but at least this way, you can make the case that you are following their policies and were deactivated despite your driver agreement right to accept or not accept any ride request.


"You retain the option, via the Driver App, to attempt to accept or to decline or ignore a User's request for Transportation Services via the Uber Services, or to cancel an accepted request for Transportation Services via the Driver App, *subject to Company's then-current cancellation policies*."​
That's what my agreement says. (In other words, if I don't like their then-current policies, I can quit.) I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

UofMDriver said:


> Hi XXXXXX ,
> 
> We've noticed that you've been accepting fewer trip requests lately. When you receive a trip request, you're the driver best suited to pick up that rider. And the more requests you accept, the less downtime you'll have and the more money you'll make.
> 
> ...


I've been getting those, too, along with 5-minute timeouts. Whatever, Uber. When they pull that shit, I just turn on Lyft and go make money for the competition.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You'll get deactivated for just letting ride requests expire.
> Accept the request, and then cancel it within seconds, reason 'do not charge rider'.
> At least that way, the Uber system knows that you didn't just leave your phone somewhere while logged into the app.
> You may still get deactivated, but at least this way, you can make the case that you are following their policies and were deactivated despite your driver agreement right to accept or not accept any ride request.


That's when they will send you this text: "You've been canceling more trips than other drivers. If you're not ready to accept trips, you can press 'go offline'-Uber"


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RichR said:


> "You retain the option, via the Driver App, to attempt to accept or to decline or ignore a User's request for Transportation Services via the Uber Services, or to cancel an accepted request for Transportation Services via the Driver App, *subject to Company's then-current cancellation policies*." That's what my agreement says. (In other words, if I don't like their then-current policies, I can quit.) I'm just sayin'.​


​No one disputes that. WHat they are being sued over is their inability and unwillingness to make any "then-current cancellation policy" available and transparent. The 9th circuit court has, so far, been wholly unimpressed with Uber calling drivers independent - and then exerting control over them.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> That's when they will send you this text: "You've been canceling more trips than other drivers. If you're not ready to accept trips, you can press 'go offline'-Uber"


Not in my case. And I cancel no less than 80% of the trip requests I initially accept. And my acceptance rate continues to be reported by Uber as 90-100%/wk.

Maybe I don't see any 'warnings' via txt because I opted out of receiving txts from Uber.
Something I recommend to all drivers. Just reply STOP to any txt from Uber and you can live and work in peace. You can always turn them back on again if you miss the harassment.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ​No one disputes that. WHat they are being sued over is their inability and unwillingness to make any "then-current cancellation policy" available and transparent. The 9th circuit court has, so far, been wholly unimpressed with Uber calling drivers independent - and then exerting control over them.


Good point. When I received my first "We've noticed that you've been accepting fewer trip requests lately" email, I went back and forth with Uber, trading a total of _*nineteen messages *_about my wanting to see the raw data behind the 71% acceptance rate they were quoting.

Finally, after passing me off to a second and then a third CSR, the 19th and final message said:

Again [RichR], I understand your request, but I am unable to provide you with this information.

Moving forward, please practice keeping track of all of your trips and the results of all of them so that you can have a better understanding of your acceptance rates, cancellations, and no-shows.

I am considering this issue closed, but If there is anything further we can do to help, please let us know.​
It's ridiculous.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

With so many people saying wait 5 minutes and cancel. I have to take Uber side. I know that's what uber said 

wait 5 minutes and cancel. 

But there's obviously some abuses going on and the innocent get clumped into the same class.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

I just got deactivated and its a blessing I tell ya


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

iamkitkatbar said:


> I just got deactivated and its a blessing I tell ya


with the way I cancel, this has to be in my Uber future...
but so far, so good.


----------



## Prettynpearls (Jun 27, 2015)

Freshuberboyla said:


> I was getting ready to spend another whole day doing Uber in LA when I opened my phone to see this message
> 
> "At Uber, it is common practice to examine the trip histories of partners whose driving patterns have resulted in serious complaints from riders. In very rare cases, if certain conduct is believed to be willful and results in a severe inconvenience to riders, partners can be denied access to the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettynpearls (Jun 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> with the way I cancel, this has to be in my Uber future...
> but so far, so good.


Uber says that you can work when you want to work, but that is not true. If you don't agree to there new documents, the temporarily stop you from being able to get on your uber app and drive. They do mess with your lively hood, and for that reason they should be considered an employer. Since I am an Independent contractor they should not be able to disable my app so I can't drive. That is in total opposition to what they claim. I have not driven all Dat today, because they are doing random background checks. I go ask them questions and they do not reply. When they keep you from making money, I think it should be a law suit, and the Suffering and inconvenience that they cause. We will see....at least I know how they are, and they keep wanting me to refer drivers and I tell them no. I surely will not refer someone to a company that does this type of thing.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Prettynpearls said:


> Uber says that you can work when you want to work, but that is not true. If you don't agree to there new documents, the temporarily stop you from being able to get on your uber app and drive. They do mess with your lively hood, and for that reason they should be considered an employer. Since I am an Independent contractor they should not be able to disable my app so I can't drive. That is in total opposition to what they claim. I have not driven all Dat today, because they are doing random background checks. I go ask them questions and they do not reply. When they keep you from making money, I think it should be a law suit, and the Suffering and inconvenience that they cause. We will see....at least I know how they are, and they keep wanting me to refer drivers and I tell them no. I surely will not refer someone to a company that does this type of thing.


My Agreement with Uber clearly states that either party may terminate with 7 days notice. So, if they present me with a new agreement and I don't agree to it within 7 days, we're done. That's the nature of working on contract. If I didn't accept those terms, I wouldn't have signed up.

As far as acceptance and cancellation rates go, I try to look at it from the rider's POV. If she orders a ride, once a driver accepts, if he subsequently cancels, she has to start all over ("Scr*w this, I'll try Lyft!"). Understandably, Uber won't put up with a rogue driver habitually making Uber (and the rest of us drivers) look bad, and they'll kick that driver off the system if that's what it takes. Obviously, Uber monitors each one of us and compares us to the norms. If I'm cancelling much more often than other Uber drivers _in the same situation_, Uber will notice and take action.

Interestingly, although my agreement with Uber says I "retain the option, via the Driver App, ... to *cancel* *an accepted request *for Transportation Services via the Driver App, _*subject to Company's then-current cancellation policies*_", there is no such caveat on my option "to attempt to accept or to decline or ignore a User's request for Transportation Services via the Uber Services"; as I read the terms of the Agreement, I should be allowed to reject (ignore) pings as much as I like.

But even so, as we all know, they will and do ding us for rejecting too many pings. And, again, _Uber can terminate my agreement for no reason at all with 7 days notice. _So, as long as neither they nor I violate the terms of the agreement, *I am only ever under contract to drive the next 7 days for Uber.*


----------



## Prettynpearls (Jun 27, 2015)

RichR said:


> My Agreement with Uber clearly states that either party may terminate with 7 days notice. So, if they present me with a new agreement and I don't agree to it within 7 days, we're done. That's the nature of working on contract. If I didn't accept those terms, I wouldn't have signed up.
> 
> As far as acceptance and cancellation rates go, I try to look at it from the rider's POV. If she orders a ride, once a driver accepts, if he subsequently cancels, she has to start all over ("Scr*w this, I'll try Lyft!"). Understandably, Uber won't put up with a rogue driver habitually making Uber (and the rest of us drivers) look bad, and they'll kick that driver off the system if that's what it takes. Obviously, Uber monitors each one of us and compares us to the norms. If I'm cancelling much more often than other Uber drivers _in the same situation_, Uber will notice and take action.
> 
> ...


I don't remember anything about 7 days, but I have been driving for 15 months, so I may have just not paid that much attention to it. Where can I find where it says that?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Prettynpearls said:


> I don't remember anything about 7 days, but I have been driving for 15 months, so I may have just not paid that much attention to it. Where can I find where it says that?


https://partners.uber.com/profile/ > see "Contracts" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Prettynpearls (Jun 27, 2015)

RichR said:


> https://partners.uber.com/profile/ > see "Contracts" at the bottom of the page.


Ok...thanks


----------



## Priusgirl (Mar 31, 2016)

nuggetnut said:


> Just accept the pings and start driving in opposite direction. Or text pax that you have to fill up & check all fluids first, or check out a soft tire, or waiting on your last rider who left their phone in your car, or still on a call that was supposed to be one way, or ect...... Let them cancel, no reflection on you. I tried it the other night & works like a charm. That was after I got 3 10 minute time outs for me canceling. I'm sure I'm on the hit list but if it's not a surge and over 10 minutes away, it's not for me..


I'd really like to pick your brains "nuggetnut"; I started driving around WestChester area since superbowl sunday, have put over 2k miles alreay and not even raked up 2G's. What's your advice? 
Oh and not to mention, my ratings have dropped from 4.8 to 4.6; is that a sign of deactivation?


----------



## galuzyaki (Feb 19, 2016)

wow, had no idea they could do that


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Priusgirl said:


> I'd really like to pick your brains "nuggetnut"; I started driving around WestChester area since superbowl sunday, have put over 2k miles alreay and not even raked up 2G's. What's your advice?
> Oh and not to mention, my ratings have dropped from 4.8 to 4.6; is that a sign of deactivation?


What he said about cancelations is not true. A high number of driver cancelations will get their attention but, a cancel is a cancel. There is a percentage of rides accepted then canceled that will get you deactivated and it matters not who initiates the cancel.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

iamkitkatbar said:


> I just got deactivated and its a blessing I tell ya


I couldn't agree more. It's very liberating.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> What he said about cancelations is not true. A high number of driver cancelations will get their attention but, a cancel is a cancel. There is a percentage of rides accepted then canceled that will get you deactivated and it matters not who initiates the cancel.


True or not, before uber started asking pax the reason for canceling I was good for getting 8/10 of these a night. Never got a time out for it. Never got a wrist slap for it. Now that uber uber trolls have figured this out, they started asking for reason of cancel. If they answer driver request they will deactivate. Either way I don't give a rats a$$. I'm not taking a ride that's going to end up a loss.. I have other ways to get them to cancel without asking that I choose not to discuss on a public forum.. trolls ya know. Deactivate??? so be it.. Just driving a few nights a month for some play money. I could have a lot more fun loosing money down at the casino's if that was my objective..


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

"We also believe strongly that a rider's location or final destination should not serve as a deterrent to a safe, reliable ride. "

Sounds like employee-boss speak to me, Uber. What says you, California Supreme Court?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

nuggetnut said:


> True or not, before uber started asking pax the reason for canceling I was good for getting 8/10 of these a night. Never got a time out for it. Never got a wrist slap for it. Now that uber uber trolls have figured this out, they started asking for reason of cancel. If they answer driver request they will deactivate. Either way I don't give a rats a$$. I'm not taking a ride that's going to end up a loss.. I have other ways to get them to cancel without asking that I choose not to discuss on a public forum.. trolls ya know. Deactivate??? so be it.. Just driving a few nights a month for some play money. I could have a lot more fun loosing money down at the casino's if that was my objective..


ALL cancelations count against the driver's cancellation rate, no matter what the driver or passenger specify as the reason.

The below communication shows how little Uber cares about the unfairness of this:



http://imgur.com/HZpy9MF


----------



## Priusgirl (Mar 31, 2016)

thats bogus!


----------

